# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Անելանելի իրավիճակներ

## dvgray

Լինում են իրավիճակներ, երբ ցանկալի տարբերակով ելք չի գտնվում, չնայած մեզ միշտ թվում է, որ հնարավոր չէ որ ելքը չլինի: Փնտրում ենք, տանջվում, խորհրդակցում… բայց տեսնում ենք որ կրկին այն չէ, ցանկալի ելքը գտնված չէ:
Ինչպե՞ս եք կարծում: Անելանելիությունը՝ դա սեփական մտքի ժամանակավոր արգելափակման հետևա՞նք է, թե իրականում կան այդ "անելանելի իրավիճակները":
…
Հիշում եմ "Աշխարհի շուրջը 80 օրում" մուլտֆիլմից հայտնի արտահայտությունը, որ "используй то, что под рукою, и не ищи себе другое"  
Ենթադրում եմ, որ անելանելիությունը այդ ձեռքի տակ եղածը չտեսնելու անընդունակությունն է:

----------


## LevX

Ամեն բան բարդանում է հենց մեր իսկ պատճառով: Ամեն մարդ ունի իր կյանքի, եւ նրա արժեքների համակարգը, որոնցով եւ սահմանափակվում են ամեն մի իրավիճակից ելքերի քանակը հաճախ նույնիսկ մինչեւ բացարձակ 0: 
Հաչախ այդ 0ն ստացվում է փոխարինել 1 կամ ավելի մեծ թվով երբ այդ իրավիճակին նայում ենք մեկ այլ անկյունից:

----------


## Rammstein

Լուրջ հարց է։ Կարծում եմ` այդպիսի վիճակ չկա, դա պատրանք է։ Չէ՞ որ ցանկացած այդպիսի վիճակից հետո միեւնույն է մարդը համակերպվում է դրան, եթե նույնիսկ իր ուզած ելքը չի գտնում։

----------


## LevX

հավանաբար այստեղ պետք է փոքր ինչ ձշգրտում ...
Անելանելի վիճակ  =  վիճակ, որից չկա ցանկալի ելք...

----------


## Rammstein

> հավանաբար այստեղ պետք է փոքր ինչ ձշգրտում ...
> Անելանելի վիճակ  =  վիճակ, որից չկա ցանկալի ելք...


Դե են մարդը տենց էլ գրել ա`



> Փնտրում ենք, տանջվում, խորհրդակցում… բայց տեսնում ենք որ կրկին այն չէ, *ցանկալի* ելքը գտնված չէ:

----------


## Razo

Ամեն ինչին, մի ելք կա  :Wink:

----------


## Moon

> Լինում են իրավիճակներ, երբ ցանկալի տարբերակով ելք չի գտնվում, չնայած մեզ միշտ թվում է, որ հնարավոր չէ որ ելքը չլինի: Փնտրում ենք, տանջվում, խորհրդակցում… բայց տեսնում ենք որ կրկին այն չէ, ցանկալի ելքը գտնված չէ:
> Ինչպե՞ս եք կարծում: Անելանելիությունը՝ դա սեփական մտքի ժամանակավոր արգելափակման հետևա՞նք է, թե իրականում կան այդ "անելանելի իրավիճակները":
> …
> Հիշում եմ "Աշխարհի շուրջը 80 օրում" մուլտֆիլմից հայտնի արտահայտությունը, որ "используй то, что под рукою, и не ищи себе другое"  
> Ենթադրում եմ, որ անելանելիությունը այդ ձեռքի տակ եղածը չտեսնելու անընդունակությունն է:


Խոսքերդ մեջբերած շատ խորիմաստ են ու ճիշտ։ Ես հավտում եմ, որ անհնարին բան չկա աշխարհում, եթե հավատում ես, ամեն մի իրավիճակից էլ դուրս ես գալիս։

----------


## dvgray

> Խոսքերդ մեջբերած շատ խորիմաստ են ու ճիշտ։


Շնորհակալություն



> Ես հավտում եմ, որ անհնարին բան չկա աշխարհում, եթե հավատում ես, ամեն մի իրավիճակից էլ դուրս ես գալիս։


Միայն հավատո՞վ  :Smile: 



> Հաչախ այդ 0ն ստացվում է փոխարինել 1 կամ ավելի մեծ թվով երբ այդ իրավիճակին նայում ենք մեկ այլ անկյունից:


Ճշգիտ է նկատված: Երբեմն շատ մեծ օգուտ է տալիս տեղաշարժվելը և անկյան փոփոխելը:
Իզուր չէ որ դեպրեսիվ վիճակներում մարդուն խորհուրդ  են տալիս ճանապարհորդել, ժամանակավորապես փոխել շրջապատը, կամ ծայրահեղ դեպքում գոնե տան կահույքը տեղաշարել, փոփոխել դասավորությունը 
…
 :Smile: 

Ձեր հետ պատահե՞լ է այսպիսի դեպք: Որ ցվրված եք, ուշադիր չեք, ու …
Ասենք սիրում եք մեկին, խենթի պես: Սայկայն  անպատասխան  եք… Ու ինչ որ մեկը սփոփում է ձեզ, վազվզում ձեր կողքին: Իսկ ձեր համար նա ընդամենը "լավ աղջիկ է"/ "լավ տղա" : Իսկ եթե ուշադիր լինեիք, ու նկատեի՞ք …
Հիշու՞մ եք Ջրահարսին:  Կա արդյոք մեկը, որ չի մտածել. որ այս ինչքա՞ն կույր է արքայազնը, որ չի նկատում Ջրահարսի սերը: Սակայն մենք էլ լինում ենք նույն դերում, ու չենք նկատում, չենք հասկանում, որ ելքը մեր քթի տա է: Իսկ դրա փոխարեն  տանջվում ենք, անքուն գիշեչներ անց կացնում, դեպրեսիվ վիճակում դառնում ենք անճանաչելի…
Մի խոսքով, ինչպես անենք, որ չսևեռվենք մի կետի, մի /առայժմ անիրականանալի/  գաղափարի, նպատակի վրա, ու վայելենք այն, ինչ մեզ պարգևում է կյանքը այստեղ, այս պահին: 
…
Չգիտեմ, լա՞վ նկարագրեցի  :Think:  
 :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Շնորհակալություն
> 
> Միայն հավատո՞վ 
> 
> Ճշգիտ է նկատված: Երբեմն շատ մեծ օգուտ է տալիս տեղաշարժվելը և անկյան փոփոխելը:
> Իզուր չէ որ դեպրեսիվ վիճակներում մարդուն խորհուրդ  են տալիս ճանապարհորդել, ժամանակավորապես փոխել շրջապատը, կամ ծայրահեղ դեպքում գոնե տան կահույքը տեղաշարել, փոփոխել դասավորությունը 
> …
> 
> 
> ...


Մի քիչ խճճված էր: Գիտես կան մարդիկ որոնք սիրում են հասնել իրենց ուզածին, թեկուզ ահագին ժամանակ պահանջվի, միգուցե դա էլ կյանքի պարգևած նվերը կլինի, որ երկար տանջվելուց հետո կհասնես սիրելիիդ, այլ չես մխիթարվի մեկ ուրիշով , որին դու չգիտես կկարողանաս սիրել կամ կմոռանաս ի կատար չածված  երազանքդ : Բայց  կարող է հենց այն անձը ,որ քո կողքին է ամենաշատն է արժանի քո սիրուն  ու դու երկար պայքարելով մյուսի համար պետք է դա հասկանաս, ով իմանա: Մի խոսքով բարդա : :Think:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## dvgray

> Մի քիչ խճճված էր: Գիտես կան մարդիկ որոնք սիրում են հասնել իրենց ուզածին, թեկուզ ահագին ժամանակ պահանջվի, միգուցե դա էլ կյանքի պարգևած նվերը կլինի, որ երկար տանջվելուց հետո կհասնես սիրելիիդ, այլ չես մխիթարվի մեկ ուրիշով , որին դու չգիտես կկարողանաս սիրել կամ կմոռանաս ի կատար չածված  երազանքդ : Բայց  կարող է հենց այն անձը ,որ քո կողքին է ամենաշատն է արժանի քո սիրուն  ու դու երկար պայքարելով մյուսի համար պետք է դա հասկանաս, ով իմանա: Մի խոսքով բարդա :


Գիտե՞ս
Մի հատ ասացվածք կա
Ասում են ՝ "Գնա մեռի, արի սիրեմ"
Մտածում եմ, կարո՞ղ ա նրա համար են էտ պես ասել, որ մեռնողին արդեն սկսում են լիարժեք նկատել ու աչքերտ լրիվ բացվում ա:
…
Ի՞նչի չենք կարողանում առանց ցնցումների իրավիճակներում լիարժեք աշխատացնել ուղեղը: Ամպայման ցնցումեր ա պետք գալիս հաճախ, որ զարթնենք քնից ու արագ մտածենք հնարավոր տարբերակների մասին: Ու տեսնենք մեր քթի տակինը:
Մեկ մեկ էլ էլ քթի տակը չտնեալուն խանգարում ա էն, որ քիթը շատ մեծ ա լինում իրա չափերով ու բարձր բարձրացրած ա լինում գլուխը

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Գիտե՞ս
> Մի հատ ասացվածք կա
> Ասում են ՝ "Գնա մեռի, արի սիրեմ"
> Մտածում եմ, կարո՞ղ ա նրա համար են էտ պես ասել, որ մեռնողին արդեն սկսում են լիարժեք նկատել ու աչքերտ լրիվ բացվում ա:
> …
> Ի՞նչի չենք կարողանում առանց ցնցումների իրավիճակներում լիարժեք աշխատացնել ուղեղը: Ամպայման ցնցումեր ա պետք գալիս հաճախ, որ զարթնենք քնից ու արագ մտածենք հնարավոր տարբերակների մասին: Ու տեսնենք մեր քթի տակինը:
> Մեկ մեկ էլ էլ քթի տակը չտնեալուն խանգարում ա էն, որ քիթը շատ մեծ ա լինում իրա չափերով ու բարձր բարձրացրած ա լինում գլուխը


Մեռնողը դժգոհելու տեղ չունի,  կարողա տվյալ մարդը մեռնի մեռնողին մինչև մեռնելը սիրելով, մեռնողը լավ էլ գիտի իր դերը «գնա մեռի արի սիրեմ» ասողի կյանքում: Եթե ինչ որ բան իրան ձեռք չի տալիս, կարող է հրաժարվի զապասի, մխիթարողի դերում հանդես գալուց, ինքն էլ ելք ունի, էտ ելքը միայն «չնկատողի» համար չի  :Tongue: 
Ճիշտը ինչպես ասում են մեկնա, բայց ճամփաները ճշտին տանող տարբեր են, թող մարդը մի քիչ էլ տանջվի, մտածի, քցի բռնի ճիշտը որը կլինի, ամեն ինչ կյանքում պարզ լինելն էլ ձանձրալի է  ու նույն արդյունքին բերող :Մի քիչ էլ պայքարել է  պետք, թակարդի միջի պանիրն էլ մի բան չի  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Մեռնողը դժգոհելու տեղ չունի,  կարողա տվյալ մարդը մեռնի մեռնողին մինչև մեռնելը սիրելով, մեռնողը լավ էլ գիտի իր դերը «գնա մեռի արի սիրեմ» ասողի կյանքում: Եթե ինչ որ բան իրան ձեռք չի տալիս, կարող է հրաժարվի զապասի, մխիթարողի դերում հանդես գալուց, ինքն էլ ելք ունի, էտ ելքը միայն «չնկատողի» համար չի 
> Ճիշտը ինչպես ասում են մեկնա, բայց ճամփաները ճշտին տանող տարբեր են, թող մարդը մի քիչ էլ տանջվի, մտածի, քցի բռնի ճիշտը որը կլինի, ամեն ինչ կյանքում պարզ լինելն էլ ձանձրալի է  ու նույն արդյունքին բերող :Մի քիչ էլ պայքարել է  պետք, թակարդի միջի պանիրն էլ մի բան չի


Երկուսս էլ նույն բանն ենք ասում: Սակայն հետոի մասով: Երբ արդեն երևույթը կա, ու ելքեր ենք փնտրում:

Բայց ավելի հեշտ է փոսը չընկնել, քան թե հետո մաքառել/պայքարել էտ փոսից դուրս գալու համար:
Ճիշտ ա, կյանքը էս դեպքում տաղտկալի է լինում, բայց և ապահով է սենց ապրելը:
 :Smile:

----------


## Սելավի

Կյանքում  ինչ  էլ  որ  պատահումա  թե  լավ  թե  վատ,  միևնույննա  այդ  դիպվածքը  քեզ  տանումա  մի  աստիճան  բարձրացման:
  Ինչի՞ց  էս  ենթադրում  որ  այդ  քո  նշած  ոչ  ցանկալի  ելքը՝  վատ  էր  քո  համար,  դու  երբեք  շատ  շուտ  չէս  կարող   կռահել,  չէս  կարող  հասկանալ  թե  Աստված  ինչու  հենց  այդ  ելքով  քեզ  այդ  իրավիճակից  հանեց, որը  դու  կարծում  էս  թե  իբր  »ոչ ցանկալի   կամ  ոչ  լավագույն  ելքն  էր»  համոզված  եղիր  եղբայր,  հենց  այդպիսի  ելքն  էր  որ  քեզ  համար  ամենալավագույնն  էր,  որովհետև  դու  ինչպես  արդեն  վերևում  նշեցի   չես  կարող  կռահել  թե  ինչու  այդպիսի  «ոչ  այնքան  ցանկալի  ելք  եղավ»  քո  համար:
    Տարիների  խորքից  երբ  կհամակցես  բոլոր  այդ  դիպվածքները,   ինչպես  նաև  այժմյան  թվացիալ  «վատ  ելքերը»՝  այնժամ  կհասկանաս  թե  ինչու  հենց  այդպես  եղավ  և  արդեն  գիտակցելով  կուրախանաս  որ  ինչ  լավ  էր  որ  հենց  այդպես  եղավ:
  Աշխատի  ոչ  թե  կարծես  թե  ինչու՞  «ոչ  այնքան  ցանկալի  ելք  եղավ » քո  համար, այլ  աշխատի  գտնես  թե  ինչու՞   հենց   *այդպիսի*  ելք  եղավ,  ու  մի  տխրի  այլ հակառակը  ուրախացի,  որովհետև  ինչպես  Կոելին  էր  ասում  ամենամութ  ժամանակը  լուսաբացից  առաջա  լինում:
  Խորագիտություն  սովորի,  Աստվածա  տալիս  բոլոր  ելքերը,  բայց  ոչ  թե  քո  պատկերացրած  ու  քո  ուզած   ձևովա  տալիս  այդ   ելքը,  այլ  իր  ցանկացած  ձևով,  որովհետև  Աստված  երկայնամիտա,  լավ  գիտի  թե  որ  բլրի  տակ  ինչ   որոգայթ  կա  լարած,  ու  քեզ  էն  ճանապարհովա  տանում  որ  հստակ  տեղ  հասնես,  թեկուզ  մի  որոշ  ժամանակ  էլ  չհասկանալով  անիծես  քո  «բախտին»  որ  քո  հետ  այդքան  դաժանա  վարվում:
   Ապրիր  ճիշտ՝  ու  պահիր  Կյանքի  Օրենքները,  այնժամ  կհամոզվես  որ  այլևս  քեզ  պետք  չի  լինի  ելք  փնտրես,  ելքը՝  ինքը  կգտնի  քեզ: 

  Տարիներ  առաջ  եթե  ինձ  հետ  չպատահեր  այդ՝ հիմա  արդեն  թվացիալ  «անհաջողությունը»  ապա  ես  ոչ  մի  շանս  չունեի  հանդիպելու  այն  մարդու  հետ,  որից  հետո  բեկումնալի  փոփոխություն  եղավ  իմ  կյանքում:
   Այսպիսի  դիպվածքներ  հնարավորա  լինի  մի  քանի  քայլով,  մինչև  հասնես  նպատակակետիդ,  այսինքը  առաջի  դիպվածքի  ելքը  այնպես  լինի  որ  ակամայից  դու  պիտի  վարվես  ուրիշ  ձև  ու  հենց  այդ  ուրիշ  ձև  վարվելով  էլ  հասնում  էս  մի  այնպիսի  բանի  որ  սկսում  էս  հասկանալ  թե  ինչու  էր  պետք   առաջի  դիպվածքի  հենց   այդպիսի  ելքը:  
  Չէ  որ  շախմատն  էլ  երբ  խաղում  էս  տասնիակ   քայլերով  էս  հասնում  նպատակակետիդ:  Այնպես  որ  պարտադիր  չի  հենց  առաջի  դիպվածքի  ելքից  հտևություն  անես  որ  «շատ  վատ  ելք  եղավ  իմ  համար  կամ...»
  Սակայն  սա  բոլորին  չի  վերաբերվում,  այլ  նրանց՝  ովքեր  ճիշտ  են  ապրում  իրենց  կյանքը  ու  պահում  էն  տիեզերքի    օրենքը  որը   Նյուտոնի  3-րդ  օրենքնա:  
  Մի  խոսքով  ինչ  չափով  կկշռես  ուրիշի  համար,  կյանքն  էլ  քեզ  համար  կկշռի  նույն  քո  կշեռքով:

----------


## Մանոն

Մնում է ստորագրել Սելավիի խոսքի տակ: Բայց քանի որ հիշատակվեց Կոելիոյի անունը, խորհուրդ կտամ այյդպիսի անելանելի իրավիճակների մեջ հայտնված մարդկանց՝ կարդալ Կոելիոյի «Ալքիմիկը»:  Ակումբում շատ է արծարծվել այնտեղից մեջբերված «*Եթե մարդ շատ է ուզում մի բան՝ ապա ողջ տիեզերքն է նպաստում նրան…*» միտքը: Իսկ կարդացողները հաստատ կհիշեն, թե ինչպես վիպակի հերոսը ողջ աշխարհը պտտվելուց հետո իր փնտրած *գանձը* գտավ իր տանը, երբ  հույսը կորցրել էր այլևս…/Ինչպես dvgray ասաց՝ քթի տակ էր, բայց այն նկատելու համար երկար ճանապարհ պիտի անցներ/: 
Նման իրավիճակում էր նաև «Ստրկություն մարդկային» վեպի հերոսը՝ Ֆիլիպը, որն իր կողքին ունենալով իրեն սիրող ու անվերապահորեն նվիրված մեկին՝ միշտ մտածում  էր, անպատասխան ու չկայացած իր նախորդ սիրո առարկայի մասին, այնինչ վերջինս իսկի արժանի էլ չէր իր սիրուն: Ու ի վերջո *մի դիպված* բերեց Ֆիլիպին  այն մտքին, որ իրեն ուրիշ ոչ ոք պետք չէր երջանիկ լինելու համար, այլ ընդամենը այն հոգատար ու ջերմ աղջիկը, որը իր կողքին էր...
Մանրամասն չեմ պատմում, որ կարդալիս անհետաքրքիր չլինի:

----------


## Narinfinity

> Շնորհակալություն
> 
> Միայն հավատո՞վ 
> 
> Ճշգիտ է նկատված: Երբեմն շատ մեծ օգուտ է տալիս տեղաշարժվելը և անկյան փոփոխելը:
> Իզուր չէ որ դեպրեսիվ վիճակներում մարդուն խորհուրդ  են տալիս ճանապարհորդել, ժամանակավորապես փոխել շրջապատը, կամ ծայրահեղ դեպքում գոնե տան կահույքը տեղաշարել, փոփոխել դասավորությունը 
> …
> 
> 
> ...


ԻՆձ թվում է, որ երբ տվյալ իրավիճակում խնդիրն ունենում է տարբեր լուծումներ ու ճանապարհներ, որոշումն ընդունում ենք ընտրելով լավագույն տարբերակը
Այ հենց ընտրության մեջ է կայանում դժվարությունը, երբ պետք է առանց խառնվելու և կենտրոնացած այդ խնդրի շուրջ կատարես ընտրություն այն տարբերակների համար, որոնք իրենց հերթին բաժանվում են այլ բազում տարբերակների...
Այսինքն, միշտ էլ խնդրի լուծումը միակը չի լինում, որ ասես ձեռքիս տակ ունեցածս նկատի ունենալով կանգ առնեմ, հաճախ այնքան բարդ ու խճճված իրավիճակներ են պատահում, որ թվում է լուծում չունեն, բայց իրականում ամեն ինչ պարզ կամ բարդ է այնքանով, որքանով որ մենք ենք կարողանում պատկերացնել... 
Գուցե ուշադություն է պետք դարձնել հենց ուշադրությանը... խնդրի պատասխանը տեսնելու համար  :Wink:

----------


## Monk

Չեմ ուզում թեման կրոնականացնել, ուստի կփորձեմ, այսպես ասած, հոգեբանորեն ու մի փոքր էլ փիլիսոփայորեն մոտենալ հարցին:  :Smile:  100%-ով չեմ կարող պնդել, թե չկան բացարձակապես անելանելի վիճակներ, բայց ըստ իս, շատ դեպքերում իրավիճակն անելանելի ենք դարձնում հենց ինքներս, թեպետ կարող են մեզնից անկախ հանգամանքեր էլ լինել: Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ նման իրավիճակների համար խիստ կարևոր է զերծ մնալ հոռետեսությունից, գլուխը կորցնելուց, իրավիճակը ուռճացնելուց, հուսահատությունից, մյուս կողմից էլ ավելորդ ինքնավստահությունից: Կարևոր է փորձել պահպանել հոգեկան հավասարակշռվածությունը, իրավիճակը սթափ գնահատելու կարողությունը, լավատեսությունը և մի փոքր էլ հումորի զգացումը: Շատ օգտակար է նաև խորհրդակցությունը մտերիմ ու փորձառու մարդու  հետ: Իմ մնացած մոտեցումներն այս հարցում արդեն վերաբերում են այլ ոլորտի: :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Անելանելի իրավիճակներ չկան: Ցանկացած դրությունից էլ ելք կա: Ուղղակի դա արդեն կոնկրետ մարդուց է կախված ինքը կկարողանա այդ պահին գտնել լավագույն լուծումը, թե ոչ: /խոսքս չի վերաբերում ֆորս մաժորային իրավիճակներին` բնական աղետներ, պատերազմներ.... /

----------

